# Wilting and flowering



## Alistair (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey all,

It's been a long time since I've posted, but here I am again.

I have one unknown strain in its third week of flowering.  It is outdoors and gets lots of sun and heat.  Seeing as its pot is too small, it needs to be watered everyday at this stage.  It has wilted about half a dozen times or so, each time the problem was corrected quickly by giving it a good watering.  I've since vowed to water it before it wilts, because this must stress the plant.

I have no pics, but she is doing well.  However, the top bud on the cola is covered in brown and red pistils. The pistils are shriveled. She isn't anywhere near finishing, seeing as she's only been flowering for about 2 1/2 weeks now.  Is the frequent dehydration the reason why the very top pistils have turned so quickly?  The rest of the plant has lots of white, straight pistils, not brown shriveled ones.

Your thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 30, 2013)

Sounds like to me the tops got pollinated. Seen it before. Guess you will know here soon whether or not. If it was inside, I would say light burn. But outside..

PS. Welcome back


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 30, 2013)

Could it be the beginning stage of bud rot?


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 30, 2013)

You could bury the whole pot or cover the pot with tree bark or mulch or something to help keep it cool.If its your only plant you will have to baby it a little.Be careful though when you pick it up,if its been on the ground for a long time,the roots might have grown through the holes in the pot and into the top soil


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 31, 2013)

It's in its 3rd week flower yo. Tiny flowers don't get bud rot, thick colas do. If the pistils are retreating and turning brown of a few single flowers. Usually pollen is one of the reasons. Only a few.


----------



## Alistair (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks.  Yeah, maybe got pollinated.  Some of the other buds have pistils that have turned, but only the very tip of the cola looked finished.  The microscope didn't help much. I wasn't able to get a good sample.

I agree, inside growing the tops sometimes get burned.

Thanks for the welcome back, NC.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Aug 31, 2013)

I have let a plant go too dry before. It wilted, recovered, and most of the pistils turned red/brown as a result. The plant should be fine, but try not to let it happen as much as possible. It will reduce your yield.


----------



## Alistair (Aug 31, 2013)

Odd. I hope you are right, AluminumMonster. The idea of a whole plant being pollinated and finishing up early brings me down.  Yeah, but still, I've smoked good seeded pot before.  However, in order to be good, it can't finish up in less than three weeks. I'll be positive and assume it was due to stress and not let it happen again.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

:ciao: old friend...Nice too see ya pop in..sorry ya having issues...Are you sure its seeded and not burned from light?....I have a few in flower now that got close to light and turned the hairs brown...did ya have a hermie in the room?...or maybe a late pulled MAle?....How about a picture?

welcome back
:48:


----------



## Alistair (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by 4u2, good to see you again. Actually, 4u2, this plant is outdoors.  This my first outdoor grow. I'm hoping she isn't bearing seeds.  I saw no male flowers, though.  Other than the tippy top of the cola (single cola plant), the other flowers look pretty normal.  Some of them have a few brown pistils, but I've seen that before on my indoor plants, and they turned out okay.

Like I said, she has wilted a handful of times, maybe that is the problem.  I'm not going to let it happen again.  I wasn't expecting her to get so big. As a result she is in too small of a pot, rootbound and in hot weather, during full bloom.  That means she's drinking up the water.  She needs to be watered once, sometimes twice a day for now, and I'll do it too.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2013)

I feel your pain Alistair.... I watered twice a day for over 90 days..crazy...and i had to repot half way thru as they were monsters.  Hang in.


----------



## Alistair (Aug 31, 2013)

I just put her in the shade.  I hate to waste all that good sunshine, but it is about 100 F today.  It is hot and dry.


----------



## Alistair (Aug 31, 2013)

I will say that sunshine, as opposed to artificial light, makes the buds put on weight quickly.  She hasn't even completed three weeks of flowering, and they're already bigger than any other buds I've seen on my indoor plants that were in the same stage of flowering.

Bugs are a bit of a problem, but nothing major.  Some leaves have been partially chomped on, but no mites or thrips.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, it's been awhile since I last posted on this topic.  The plant is fine, and she hasn't been fertilized.  I assume it was the dehydration that killed the top flowers.  Since then, new flowers have formed in their place.  It was really hot here for awhile, and keeping her hydrated was a bit of a challenge.  She's fine now.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 11, 2013)

I believe you are correct. I grow in 1 gal buckets indoors, can't tell you how many times I've let the buckets go dry and browned out the pistils.


----------

